# The Ark



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Most of you know that I hope to retire to Spain but never fear I will still be mod on here 
I thought I would share with you....

When I was there in June my grandchildren told me that they wanted a hamster and like a good grandmother I bought them one each on Friday night and woke up on Saturday morning to 9 of the critters.
My place in Spain is out in the countryside so we have mice etc and I even saw a rat so I happened to mention that I would need a cat... I now have 3! thanks to kind hearted people
I also thought that pygmy goats would be a good idea to help keep the olive grove tidy... well last Saturday the goat man turned up with two goats and he had decided that pygmy goats were not for me so I have two ordinary goats or at least I did have until Thursday.. I now have 3.. Homer, Marge and Bart
I am so happy that my childbearing days are over lol:clap2:


----------



## Sam (Aug 27, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> Most of you know that I hope to retire to Spain but never fear I will still be mod on here
> I thought I would share with you....
> 
> When I was there in June my grandchildren told me that they wanted a hamster and like a good grandmother I bought them one each on Friday night and woke up on Saturday morning to 9 of the critters.
> ...



Aw, that's lovely. I love having animals around.
My family home back in the UK we have 5 Jack Russells, they are so much fun. Like you, started with 2 and couldn't bear to give away any of the litter.
We also have two parrots, they aren't so much fun and flippin' noisy little blighters, lol. 
Then we come to my little brother 

PS - glad you're keeping your mod position, I don't know who else could cope with keeping these boards in order :eyebrows:


----------



## Beatle (Aug 14, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> My place in Spain is out in the countryside so we have mice etc and I even saw a rat so I happened to mention that I would need a cat... I now have 3! thanks to kind hearted people
> :


I hope your cats are slightly more successful than the cat my family got to keep away the mice and rats in the UK. We were offered a ratter that didn't catch one in 13 years as it was far too lazy to get off its bottom to chase the things. A mouse ran through one of the rooms once and the cat and dog just lay on the floor watching it....


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

The cats are now venturing into the olive grove so hopefully they are learning their stalking techniques. I am having to arrange visits to the vets as the ark is full,
We also have 3 dogs..2 labs and a retriever.. sadly one of our pups died in the pool.


----------

